# Project: Supernova



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 4, 2012)

*It only feels like a few days ago that I finished Project Attero. Enough about that though, Lets get everyone caught up on this one.

With the success of the last project at the Gigabyte ESports lan event that took place here in So Cal in June, I have been able to do this project for a few companies for a special event. I will revel that event in some time, but you all can take guess's though. I was looking to doing something completely different from what we have seen and to expand what I am able to do. The orginal plan was to go with an Orange and White theme, but I scraped that plan today. I want the theme to remain easy enough for most people to do with normal tools but still stand out. This was also the plan for the main sponsor too. Use a simple yet effective case and make a beastly looking rig with it. So with out any more delay here are some of the items I will be using  *




 Bitfenix Outlaw case
 Intel i5 2500k 
 Evga z68 SLI Micro ATX mobo
 Zotac GTX 570
 Curical Ballstix Ram 2133 8gb
 NZXT Hale90 750w PSU
 NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controllers 
 NZXT FZ120mm Fans Non LED
 Koolance 240 - 20 fpi and 360 -30 fpi cooper rads 
 Koolance 370si cpu block
 Koolance Compression Fittings
 Koolance Big Boy 80mmx240 Reservoir 
 Koolance PMP 450 Pump with the PPCS adapter
 Koolance 570 GPU Block
 Big City Sleeve - Black and White
 SSD to be named later





*List of things to do... *


 Cut out a place in the roof for a 360 rad and grill 
 Get a custom 360 rad grill 
 Custom cut window 
 Order Mayhems Aurora Supernova 
 Possibly paint a few items
 Cut the mobo plate and remove the HD cages
 Build it



*Without further ado, here are some pics of what has came in so far.*






*The Bitfenix Outlaw case*

























*The template I had for the 360 rads.. I drew it up in chalk as a rough sketch *






*More work will be done in a few days.. Thanks for Viewing.*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 4, 2012)

*This is the List of the companies that Have stepped up and supplied to this build.*




 Bitfenix - Case http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/




 NZXT - PSU, Fans and Fan Controllers http://www.nzxt.com/new/




 Zotac - Video Card http://www.zotacusa.com/




 Koolance - All water cooling gear http://koolance.com/







*Without them this build would never have taken place the way it needs too. I just hope I can represent them the way they want. *


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 4, 2012)

subbadabbadooo


----------



## anonymous6366 (Aug 4, 2012)

^same


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 5, 2012)

*Well I love the day off, so I can work on this project. Here is some of the work Today.*






*Here is the top cut out for the 360 rad. It will all be covered by a nice Rad Grill*




*Here is the case with the mobo plate cut and without the HD cages and drive bays*




*After taking out the rivets that hold this between the sides of the drive bays, it needs to be modified to allow the 240 rad and fan up front*




*The other side of the Drive bays*




*All finished on this one*




*All finished on this one*




*This is it all put back together*








*Checking the clearance. *




*This is the proposed loop setup. Anyone see anything wrong or a way to improve it.*




*I made a psu cover for a test fit. I placed the pump where I think It will look the best.*


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2012)

i think you should file down some of your cut edges to a straight line.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i think you should file down some of your cut edges to a straight line.



I am going to do that. I was just getting the basic cuts down and making sure thats what I wanted to take place. I am going to go back and realign everything and make sure I have some nice lines.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 6, 2012)

*I have done a few minor things so far over the past few days...* 






*I made a cover for the drive bays*




*A test fitting with the sentry mesh's from NZXT*




*With the rad temperately in place*


*I have a few things to do and fix. I got to make sure i got every line nice and straight. I am going to re cut the mobo plate to better suit my needs. I am working on a custom rad grill and psu cover. I need to cut the side panel for the window and install the equipment. I should flush the rads soon though, LOL. Can forget that. Until next time. *


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 12, 2012)

*Been a little bit busy with work and the heat here is southern california.... at one point 120f... YIKES, it turns the garage into a sauna. Heres a few things that I was able to get going.*




*After flushing the rads, and letting them dry. I started in on putting them together.*




*The rad and fans sitting inside its home. I had to change out one of the Koolance fittings, to a 90 to work correctly. I will say this, these Koolance fittings are the best out on the market. It is really easy to put them on since they have a flat spot design for a wrench. I HIGHLY recommend them. *




*Put the front fans on. The front is shaping up nicely.*




*Since a did some cutting on the mobo plate and top plate, and cleaning up the lines, I sanded them down to get them ready for paint. I also took the front panel mesh out to paint it. *




*Here is the mesh installed back into the front panel. Also my little buddy showed up to help out.*




*This little punk told me to sleeve the pump wires and wire up my vandal switch for this build and I listened. *




*Then he went off playing around with the res and top panel.* 



*I am awaiting the grill and psu cover to show up. Plus a few more special items.*


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 12, 2012)

looks simple and straight




i like the fan, the blade looks pretty nice 
subbd


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 13, 2012)

*Wow things are going nice right now.... 2 New Sponsors have stepped up....

Blade Works





FannBlade is hooking me up with some awesome case feet. I cant wait to put them on this rig.

Computer Modding Supplies





Mike is donating some awesome U-channel for this build. 

I want to give them a HUGE Thank you for helping out with this build. Man This project keeps getting better. *


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 13, 2012)

*A small quick update..  *







*So I painted the nobs to the fan controllers. Plus I made some modifications to the plate for the fan controller. They got shortened ALOT..*




*Installed the vandal switch where I wanted it... I got to repaint the top plate after a really good sand down.*




* I mounted the rad and res , just to make sure everything was looking good. I ran extra tubing I had to make sure that the clearance was right. *




*A picture with the fans and rad in place up top.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great so far, subscribed.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 15, 2012)

*Welcome the newest sponsor 




*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 16, 2012)

*Update, I get the psu and rad grill tomorrow, I am excited about that. The case feet should be here either tomorrow or monday. 
Other then that here is a few pics of things coming along.*






*Installed the 2500k on the mobo. Along with the mounting bracket for the cpu block*




*The new Ram I picked up for this build... *




*Said ram installed with cpu block*




* The 570 waiting to get dissembled. Come to find out, I was sent a Non-reference card. So I cant put the gpu block on it. I am getting it exchanged though.  (Thanks you Zotac and Juliette)  *




*The block is ready to be put on, but it will have to wait.*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 18, 2012)

*Well back at it..*







*I had to shorten the fan controller cables. I didnt want a huge mess for the cables.*




*The PSU came in today... OMG its so pretty*




*The rad grill... *




* I got to say these case feet are freaking awesome. FannBlade did a killer job with them*




*The feet installed*




*PSU cover installed into its home.*




*The Rad Grill, rad and res all in place.... *




*Some of the cable management going on.. If your wondering why there is one hook up left open. well you have to wait and what thats for..  *


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 24, 2012)

*A small update*


*I am still waiting on the replacement video card and the coolant to get here. But I still got some work done.*





*Lettering all lite up*




*The new window*




*All most complete*


----------



## LDNL (Aug 24, 2012)

Hide the pump under that psu cover aswell. Drill some holes, use fittings or just route the tuping through those holes. I personally like the extra bling so I'd add the fittings


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 24, 2012)

the pumps way to big to fit under there... I already tried, LOL...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 26, 2012)

Well what a day... This morning my house was broken into while we were away. 

Every bit of electronics was stolen, Including this build. I was almost done, but it will never see the light of day again. 

Sorry to all who wanted to see it finished.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Aug 27, 2012)

*Supernova has been found and is in my hands.... now I need a 570 to finish her off.*


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 27, 2012)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> Well what a day... This morning my house was broken into while we were away.
> 
> Every bit of electronics was stolen, Including this build. I was almost done, but it will never see the light of day again.
> 
> Sorry to all who wanted to see it finished.





xD3aDPooLx said:


> *Supernova has been found and is in my hands.... now I need a 570 to finish her off.*



I went from  to 

The robbers were caught or what? Can't wait to see your project finished...


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 2, 2012)

*A teaser shot of it all finished.*


----------



## SP3KT3R (Sep 2, 2012)

very nice build , very clean. How do you like that fluid (mayhems)? I love the look of that stuff, I've been hesitant to get any since I can't find any reviews or feedback.

just a thought , but you should cancel out the remainder of that chrome, case feet and rez bracket.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 5, 2012)

*The Mayhems finally came in. I didnt add the orange just yet. *




*Here it is installed in the the res*




*I was able to score another Zotac 570 and 2 bitspower blocks locally.*




*some pics*




*More pics*


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2012/10/22/project-log-and-case-mod-index-update/2


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2012)

xD3aDPooLx said:


> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1033128/width/500/height/1000
> *The Mayhems finally came in. I didnt add the orange just yet. *
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1033131/width/500/height/1000
> *Here it is installed in the the res*
> ...



wow  mayhem looks pretty good on that


----------

